# Sitting a VERY bouncy trot?!



## alorabuote (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a little 15.1hh standardbred mare and my god is she ever bouncy.. Not before you tell me that she needs to collect herself and lift her back , SHE DOES . She had professional training and man oh man can she collect herself and lift . She also really uses her hind end , being a standie . Anyway , long story short her trot is about the best it's gunna get . My trainer , who rides western and literally can sit ANYTHING , was posting because she couldn't sit her trot . Any tips ? I really want to start doing dressage with her as she has GORGEOUS movement but I need to be able to sit hhahaha . Any exercises that can help?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hiya Alora, we just had this here recently:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/sitting-bouncy-trot-371554/

Have fun with your horse, and with making yourself turn into rubber!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't know where you are located but in our area you can post in the lower levels of dressage, training level for sure, so I imagine you would be starting in training level so start out posting and as you learn and progress you can start sitting the trot more and more. If you take some lessons in dressage your coach will help you with that.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Today I am honouring the late Thelwell, who "got" horsey stuff:










Topical, no?


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

I rode a very bouncy old thoroughbred for a while and all I can say is really think about moving with her and how she moves. Think about moving your hips and staying with her. Maybe if you could do bareback that would help??


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

I ride Mr. VERY bouncy trot (with special BONUS hop!).

I always post him when we start out using an easy modified post - sort of standing/lifting off and letting the saddle come up. While we do this, I also use a LOT of circling to ease him up a bit, slow him down and get him thinking. He tends to mindlessly leap into his trot and escalate from there. So I want him thinking about me. 

We usually find a good rhythm after about ten or fifteen minutes of this and then sometimes I can sit his trot or not. I also found some loping will definitely work some of that high energy out. 

Also placement of saddle is important. too far back and you will have a ride and a half!!

so when you tack, try not to let him scootch it back towards his hind end. horses will wiggle around while you tack, same as they do with the girthing. you'll turn around to get something and the next thing you know your saddle is six inches further back. 

horses are smart devils!


----------

